# more eggs



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

have been waiting for the past few weeks for more. and as of tonight they have started nesting. so hopefully tomorrow I will have more.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

got any pictures?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

no digi cam so no no pics.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cool deal man, they will probually just keep spawning periodically


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thats what I am hoping for they are basicailly all sold every time


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I went out yesterday and made myself a 2x4 ikea kinda shelving unit and bought some new tanks for my babies. I figured that I only had the one female breeding right now. so I would buy a new tank in a few weeks when she went. I woke up this morning and the other female had laid eggs too. so I have 4 batches of eggs in 2 20g tanks now!


----------

